# 2004 Nissan Maxima Transmission Issues



## Chris Simpson (Jun 6, 2019)

My Nissan Maxima is shifting erratically between 2nd and 3rd gear, generally not under a tremendous load, and usually when I'm driving on a windy road, sometimes even jumping out of gear into neutral I believe, but then works fine after that. The dash does not show an engine light, but the computer scan from the scanner says PO744. I had issues and took it to a transmission shop 6 months ago, but of course it did not act up then. They changed the two top CAM sensors, and changed out the transmission fluid, which seemed to help for a little while but now the problem is back and is worsening. Has anyone else experienced this issue? If so, how did you fix it? PLease let me know! 


-Thank you,
Chris


----------

